
New US Solar Record – 2.155 Cents per KWh - prostoalex
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/06/14/new-us-solar-record-2-155-cents-per-kwh-400-mwh-of-energy-storage/
======
westurner
"Cost of electricity by source"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cost_of_electricity_by_source](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cost_of_electricity_by_source)

"Electricity pricing"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electricity_pricing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electricity_pricing)

> _United States 8 to 17 ; 37[c] 43[c]_ [cents USD/kWh]

